# [RISOLTO] il terminale ignora Control+C

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

da qualche tempo ho un problema fastidioso: se lavoro in un terminale, non accetta più la combinazione Control+C per terminare l'operazione che sta eseguendo. Le prime volte che il problema si presentava, bastava aprire un altro terminale e tutto tornava alla normalità.

Ora invece non c'é più nulla da fare.

Il Control+C per interrompere le operazioni (o semplicemente per tornare a capo se non c'é scritto nulla) non va proprio, né con il Ctrl sinistro né con il destro, neppure loggandomi come root (sempre nel terminale). C'é invece da dire che se eseguo nano tutte le combinazioni di tasti sono riconosciuti, e nel terminale ctrl-shift-c e ctrl-shift-v vanno.

Nel resto del sistema a livello di tasti e combinazione di tasti nessun problema. In shell il Ctrl+C termina correttamente l'operazione, così come nel terminale allorquando accedo a Gnome come root.

Riassumendo, da utente non riesco a terminare un'operazione nel terminale premendo Control+C.

Potete aiutarmi, o almeno indicarmi una possibile soluzione?

Grazie mille e buona giornata!

MajinJoko

----------

## randomaze

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Le prime volte che il problema si presentava, bastava aprire un altro terminale e tutto tornava alla normalità.

 

Permettimi di dubitare che il tutto sia avvenuto "da solo"

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> neppure loggandomi come root
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Da utente o anche da root?

Cos'é "il resto del sistema"?

Hai provato a cambiare emulatore di terminale (chssò, xterm, rxvt, aterm, tilda, ...)?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Permettimi di dubitare che il tutto sia avvenuto "da solo"

 

Concordo, fortunatamente il mio pc non è posseduto.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> neppure loggandomi come root
> 
> ...
> ...

 

allora:

-entro in Gnome da utente, e il ctrl+c nel terminale non funziona, sia che (nel terminale) sia loggato come root o come utente

-entrando in Gnome da root, invece, il ctrl+c nel terminale funziona bene.

"Nel resto del sistema": in Gnome, in shell, in qualunque applicazione, la combinazione di tasti ctrl+c si comporta nel modo corretto (ad esempio, in gedit copia il testo selezionato).

In base a quanto scritto sopra, mi viene il forte dubbio che sia qualche impostazione del terminale relativa al mio utente che non mi impedisce il corretto funzionamento di ctrl+c.

Non ho provato altri terminali, perché in tutta onestà non saprei neppure come fare  :Embarassed: .

Spero di aver chiarito meglio la situazione.

----------

## randomaze

Suppongo quindi tu ti riferisca al gnome terminal (o come si chiama lui...)

Per provare un altro terminale basta che apri il terminale incriminato e scrivi:

```
xterm &
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MajinJoko

eh eh, si aggiungono errori su errori..

dando:

```
xterm &
```

ottengo un errore di "shared libraries".. comunque ora sta facendo il revdep-rebuild..

così poi provo con un altro terminale.

anche se a me interessa risolvere cone gnome-terminal.

aggiunta: ok, fatto partire l'xterm:   :Shocked:  l'errore lo da anche lì.

ho provato a cancellare la configurazione di gnome-terminal (/home/utente/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal) e anche nel front-end grafico per la personalizzazione di gnome, ma nulla, i terminali non ne vogliono sapere di accettare il Control+C   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

anzichè loggarti come root in gnome-terminal con 

```
su
```

 prova ad utilizzare 

```
su - 
```

 e vedi se funziona correttamente.

----------

## lavish

potresti anche provare a postarci il tuo ~/.bashrc ..magari hai qualcosa di "storto"

----------

## Kernel78

Potresti anche provare a creare un utente di prova e se per lui funziona allora è per forza qualche configurazione strana del tuo utente.

----------

## MajinJoko

@ Ic3M4n

nemmeno con 

```
su -
```

 cambia qualcosa..

@ lavish

```
$ cat ~/.bashrc

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

#

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.  So make sure this doesn't display

# anything or bad things will happen !

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Enable colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

        eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

        eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac
```

c'é da dire che, come prova, ho cancellato il file .bashrc, avviato il terminale, ma non ho comunque risolto. Ora ho ripristinato il file .bashrc.

 :Sad: 

@ Kernel78

Non è certo un utente di prova, ma se entro in Gnome come root funziona benissimo. quindi credo di poter ritenere che sia un'impostazione del mio utente.. ma mi sembra strano che cancellando /home/utente/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal non ne vengo comunque a capo..

----------

## Kernel78

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> @ Kernel78
> 
> Non è certo un utente di prova, ma se entro in Gnome come root funziona benissimo. quindi credo di poter ritenere che sia un'impostazione del mio utente.. ma mi sembra strano che cancellando /home/utente/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal non ne vengo comunque a capo..

 

Io proverei cmq con un utente di prova, almeno puoi vedere se con un utente non-root funziona o meno...

----------

## Ic3M4n

nel caso in /etc/skel trovi i file puliti da poter risistemare.

in ogni caso non credo sia un problema di bash a questo punto... dopotutto con su - vai a leggere le impostazioni di root, e quindi dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa. piuttosto hai provato a fermare quei processi che ti vanno come utente e non come root? tipo acpi4asus o robe del genere? in ogni caso l'utente di prova potrebbe essere un buon metodo per verificarlo.

----------

## MajinJoko

ho creato un utente prova. e funziona.

ho anche provato a fermare acpi_asusd, ma altri processi strani da fermare non mi vengono in mente (all'avvio eseguo, oltre ad asus_acpid, gnome-volume).. e così non risolvo..

insomma, al mio utente è precluso l'uso di Control+C..

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a copiare i file di conf di bash del nuovo utente. se non erro hai anche modificato .bashrc per utilizzare java-1.5, quindi il tuo .bashrc dovrebbe essere differente in alcuni punti.

----------

## MajinJoko

anche questa prova si è rivelata un buco nell'acqua.. eccheccavolo..   :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a fare una lista dei file che sono stati generati con il nuovo utente. puoi provare a copiarli dopo opportuno backup nella tua home con i permessi corretti.

----------

## Kernel78

fatti un diff dei file dell utente prova con quelli del tuo utente e vedi cosa c'è di diverso, è un lavoraccio ma dovrebbe risolvere (o se non ti frega molto delle tue impostazioni copia tutti i file della home dell'utente prova sopra quelli del tuo utente)

----------

## pjphem

....Last edited by pjphem on Mon May 08, 2006 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

non so se ha senso... controlla anche i gruppi a cui appartiene l'utente... anche se mi sembra strano che un gruppo possa inibire l'uso di CTRL+C

----------

## Luca89

forse potrebbe aiutare l'output di strace, potresti provare a lanciare il processo con "strace nomeprocesso" e vedere cosa ti butta fuori, oppure anzichè il solo processo, tutto gnome-terminal, basta andare nella finestrella di esecuzione personalizzata di gnome (Alt+F2) e digitare "strace gnome-terminal &> ~/terminal.log", aperto questo terminale prova di nuovo a usare ctrl+c e poi vai a vedere cosa dice il log.

P.s: ovviamente se non hai strace basta emergerlo: "emerge strace"

----------

## Peach

ma che idiota... mi dimenticavo di un comando fondamentale

```
stty -a
```

lì vedi a cosa è assegnato intr (ovvero interruzione processo, cioè quello che fa normalmente CTRL+C)

----------

## bender86

Non hai impostato come combinazione di tasti Ctrl+C nel DE?

----------

## Onip

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Non hai impostato come combinazione di tasti Ctrl+C nel DE?

 

Quoto, oppure anche a qualche altro programma. tipo tilda o xbindkeys?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Non hai impostato come combinazione di tasti Ctrl+C nel DE?

 

no, ho controllato bene.. né in gnome né nelle impostazioni del terminale (per aprire nuove tab, ad esempio)

grazie del suggerimento.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma che idiota... mi dimenticavo di un comando fondamentale
> 
> ```
> stty -a
> ```
> ...

 

```
speed 38400 baud; rows 24; columns 80; line = 0;

intr = ^C; quit = ^\; erase = ^?; kill = ^U; eof = ^D; eol = M-^?; eol2 = M-^?;

start = ^Q; stop = ^S; susp = ^Z; rprnt = ^R; werase = ^W; lnext = ^V;

flush = ^O; min = 1; time = 0;
```

sembra corretto.

il vero problema è che ora è tornato a funzionare, maledizione.

tra le varie prove che ho fatto, ho eliminato i files *.bash nella mia home, ho spostato la cartella .gconf e ho acceduto a gnome come utente (ma questa non ha risolto di sicuro, tanto che sono tornato alla vecchia gconf).

ci riguardo ancora domani.. non è possibile che per tutto oggi non è andato, mentre adesso è ripartito..

grazie mille davvero a tutti.

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: credo di aver scoperto l'arcano mistero. ho fatto un po' di prove questa sera al lavoro e sono riuscito a riprodurre la cosa.

quando hai attivo asus_acpid se apri il terminale dal menu applicazioni e poi lo apri (mantenendo il primo aperto) con i tasti rapidi riesci ad utilizzare control-c se chiudi la prima che hai aperto la seconda continua a funzionare correttamente. se fai la cosa opposta non funziona in entrambi i terminali ed anche se chiudi il primo puoi aprirne quanti ne vuoi che lui non funzionerà mai.

c'è anche un'altra cosa strana... la posizione in cui ti inserisce, ovvero non la tua home ma la root del sistema. puoi modificarla facilmente con --working-directory=/home/nomeutente anche se la cosa non va a risolvere il problema del control-c.

adesso quindi ci sarebbero un paio di considerazioni da fare sul modo in cui acpi4asus lancia i processi, ovvero non legge le impostazioni utente ma fa qualcos'altro.

----------

## MajinJoko

come volevasi dimostrare, stamattina accendo il pc e il Control+C non va..

credo che Ic3M4n abbia trovato la soluzione (mentre lavorava LOL), ma ho tentato lo stesso di creare un log con strace. Il risultato però è piuttosto corposo, e abbastanza indecifrabile. provo comunque a postare l'ultima parta, considerando che ho aperto il terminale, premuto Control+C, e chiuso il terminale.

```
munmap(0xb7102000, 4096)                = 0

write(10, "\0\7\1\0\7\0\0\0\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0XSMP\371\361\3\0MI"..., 64) = 64

read(10, "\0\3\0\267\1\0\0\0", 8)       = 8

read(10, "\0\0MIT17f", 8)               = 8

access("/home/mik/.ICEauthority", R_OK) = 0

open("/home/mik/.ICEauthority", O_RDONLY) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=21716, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7102000

read(11, "\0\4XSMP\0\0\0\37local/Urumi:/tmp/.ICE-"..., 4096) = 4096

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7102000, 4096)                = 0

write(10, "\0\4\1\0\3\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\324\260\360\350\362("..., 32) = 32

read(10, "\0\10\0\1\3\0\0\0", 8)        = 8

read(10, "\7\0GnomeSM\0001.\6\0002.12.07155", 24) = 24

write(10, "\1\1\1\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16

read(10, "\1\2\0\1\6\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

read(10, "%\0\0\000117f000001000114715603200000"..., 48) = 48

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\10\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0CurrentDirec"..., 72) = 72

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\10\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\t\0\0\0ProcessIDrec"..., 72) = 72

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\t\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\377\377\377\377\7\0\0\0Progra"..., 80) = 80

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\t\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\377\377\377\377\f\0\0\0CloneC"..., 80) = 80

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\26\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\16\0\0\0RestartComma"..., 184) = 184

write(10, "\1\f\1\0\7\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\6\0\0\0UserIDtComma"..., 64) = 64

write(3, "\4\0\2\0\3\0 \3\20\0\5\0\f\0\0\0SM_CLIENT_ID", 28) = 28

read(3, "\21\0S\0\3\0 \3\3\0 \3\330\274\351\277\0\20\0\0@\334a\10"..., 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\263S\0\3\0 \3\'\0\0\0\321\353\323\27\1\350 \10\310"..., 32) = 32

read(3, "\1}T\0\0\0\0\0009\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\330\21"..., 32) = 32

access("/usr/share/gtkrc-2.0", F_OK)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

access("/usr/share/gnome-terminalrc", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {0xb7f4d5de, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGABRT, {0xb7f4d5de, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTRAP, {0xb7f4d5de, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGFPE, {0xb7f4d5de, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGBUS, {0xb7f4d5de, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

stat64("/home/mik/.gnome2/accels/gnome-terminal", 0xbf8c03c4) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/tmp/gconfd-mik", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=60, ...}) = 0

open("/tmp/gconfd-mik/lock/ior", O_RDONLY) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0700, st_size=601, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7102000

read(11, "5979:IOR:010000001600000049444c3"..., 4096) = 601

read(11, "", 4096)                      = 0

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7102000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 11

fcntl64(11, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(11, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

connect(11, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-175b-0-7de2406554b8"}, 42) = 0

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0T\0\0\0", 12}, {"h\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 84}], 2) = 96

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}], 2, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1(\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "h\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0"..., 40) = 40

gettimeofday({1147156032, 554556}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1147156032, 555891}, NULL) = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 12

setsockopt(12, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

bind(12, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-2f1b-0-68cd781d87b73"}, 43) = 0

listen(12, 10)                          = 0

fcntl64(12, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(12, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

getsockname(12, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-2f1b-0-68cd781d87b73"}, [43]) = 0

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0|\1\0\0", 12}, {",\3\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 380}], 2) = 392

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}], 3, -1) = 1

accept(12, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="`¿0"}, [2]) = 13

fcntl64(13, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(13, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1$\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, ",\3\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0"..., 36) = 36

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0d\0\0\0", 12}, {"d\3\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 100}], 2) = 112

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1H\1\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "d\3\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0"..., 328) = 328

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\323\1\0\0", 12}, {" \3\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 44}, {"\35\0\0\0add_listener_with_properties"..., 36}, {"\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0\1\5\t\1\1\0\0\0\0"..., 387}], 4) = 479

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1(\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, " \3\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0"..., 40) = 40

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\230\0\0\0", 12}, {"\270\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 44}, {"\35\0\0\0all_entries_with_schema_name"..., 36}, {"\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0\1\5\t\1\1\0\0\0\0"..., 72}], 4) = 164

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1\316\0\0\0", 12)  = 12

read(11, "\270\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 206) = 206

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0`\0\0\0", 12}, {"\324\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 96}], 2) = 108

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1$\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "\324\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 36) = 36

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\313\1\0\0", 12}, {"\364\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 44}, {"\35\0\0\0add_listener_with_properties"..., 36}, {"\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0\1\5\t\1\1\0\1\0\0"..., 379}], 4) = 471

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1(\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "\364\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 40) = 40

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\337\1\0\0", 12}, {"\340\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 44}, {"\35\0\0\0add_listener_with_properties"..., 36}, {"\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1\0\1\5\t\1\1\0\1\0\0"..., 399}], 4) = 491

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1(\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "\340\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 40) = 40

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\241\0\0\0", 12}, {"\214\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 161}], 2) = 173

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, -1) = 1

read(11, "GIOP\1\2\1\1a\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(11, "\214\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 97) = 97

getcwd("/", 4096)                       = 2

gettimeofday({1147156032, 583310}, NULL) = 0

open("/tmp/orbit-mik/bonobo-activation-register.lock", O_RDWR|O_CREAT, 0700) = 14

fcntl64(14, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

fcntl64(14, F_SETLKW, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=1}) = 0

open("/tmp/orbit-mik/bonobo-activation-server-ior", O_RDONLY) = 15

fstat64(15, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=629, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7102000

read(15, "IOR:017db1bf2100000049444c3a426f"..., 4096) = 629

close(15)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7102000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 15

fcntl64(15, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(15, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

connect(15, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-1760-0-39d779f315dfd"}, 43) = 0

fcntl64(14, F_SETLKW, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=1}) = 0

close(14)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1147156032, 589662}, NULL) = 0

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\250\1\0\0", 12}, {"\300\1\214\277\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 424}], 2) = 436

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\\\0\0\0", 12}, {"\214\1\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 92}], 2) = 104

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 5, -1) = 1

accept(12, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="=·"}, [2]) = 14

fcntl64(14, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(14, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 6, -1) = 1

read(15, "GIOP\1\2\1\1X\1\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(15, "\214\1\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 344) = 344

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\36\23\0\0", 12}, {"\300\1\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 1452}, {"LS_COLORS=no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:l"..., 1051}, {"\0\263\0\0\0PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib/"..., 561}, {"CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/gconf /"..., 57}, {"\0\0\0+\0\0\0", 7}, {"FLTK_DOCDIR=/usr/share/doc/fltk-"..., 43}, {"\0\26\1\0\0", 5}, {"PATH=/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.06/bin:/"..., 278}, {"\0\0\26\0\0\0", 6}, {"DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome\0\0\0\27\0\0\0LC_M"..., 1434}], 11) = 4906

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 6, -1) = 1

read(15, "GIOP\1\2\1\1$\0\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(15, "\300\1\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 36) = 36

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\4\3\0\0", 12}, {"\f\3\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 772}], 2) = 784

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 6, -1) = 1

read(15, "GIOP\1\2\1\1P\1\0\0", 12)     = 12

read(15, "\f\3\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1\1"..., 336) = 336

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\362\2\0\0", 12}, {"\370\2\214\277\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0~\206t\220"..., 754}], 2) = 766

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI, revents=POLLIN}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 6, -1) = 1

read(15, "GIOP\1\2\1\1\214\1\0\0", 12)  = 12

read(15, "\370\2\214\277\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\f\0\0\0\1\1\1\1"..., 396) = 396

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 16

fcntl64(16, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

fcntl64(16, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

connect(16, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-180d-0-52298fe942cc2"}, 43) = 0

writev(16, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\0\3\1\0\0", 12}, {"\360\3\214\277\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\34\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\355\240"..., 259}], 2) = 271

writev(16, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(16)                               = 0

write(10, "\1\v\1\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16

close(10)                               = 0

writev(14, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(14)                               = 0

writev(15, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(15)                               = 0

writev(13, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(13)                               = 0

writev(11, [{"GIOP\1\2\1\5\0\0\0\0", 12}], 1) = 12

close(11)                               = 0

close(9)                                = 0

close(8)                                = 0

unlink("/tmp/orbit-mik/linc-2f1b-0-68cd781d87b73") = 0

close(12)                               = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?
```

anche il comando segnalato da Peach sembra restituire il risultato corretto: 

```
speed 38400 baud; rows 22; columns 79; line = 0;

intr = ^C; quit = ^\; erase = ^?; kill = ^U; eof = ^D; eol = M-^?;

eol2 = M-^?; start = ^Q; stop = ^S; susp = ^Z; rprnt = ^R; werase = ^W;

lnext = ^V; flush = ^O; min = 1; time = 0;

```

A questo punto però credo si possa indicare come colpevole asus_acpid. Non resta che sperare che presto in portage appaia la versione aggiornata. O, in alternativa, un utilizzare un tasto Fn per eseguire un terminale poco funzionale.

Ringrazio ancora tutti, e intanto metto il tag [RISOLTO],

MajinJoko

----------

